# Wine cooler for fruit flies



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Tried to find any info on storing FF in an operational wine cooler to provide optimal temps and did not find any. My dilemma is keeping the flies cool in the summer. The garage gets to 88 - 92 degrees in the summer. Warm In the winter the garage gets down to 60 degrees. I would open the wine cooler door once a day to provide some fresh air in. Any thoughts or suggestion. 
Thank you. 
Ps. I keep the FF warm in winter using heat pads.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

I set up FF cultures in a non-functioning wine cooler about 6 months ago. The cultures got very wet from excess moisture and many failed. Several people have tried it with success though. Guess it depends on the cultures and air-circulation. At what temps would you be able to maintain in the cooler?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Kas: Did you try mixing the media drier? I have a bug fridge and have had great success with it...though it does smell rather ripe-I think I left an old culture in their and the smell is stuck to something... It was supposed to be for making bugs unobvious but I'm not sure how to clear out the smell(maybe some of those deodorizing rocks?)


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a wine cooler for my bugs and simple way to keep it cool in the summer is place a bottle of frozen water in there it will drop the Temps into the 70s. My garage can get into the 100s during the summer. I never had issues with cultures drying out or getting to wet


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Kas, the cooler states it's able to be set between 39 to 71 degrees.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

During the winter I just put the cultures on top of my Vivs near the lights to keep them warmer.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

mongo77 said:


> During the winter I just put the cultures on top of my Vivs near the lights to keep them warmer.


A variation of this is to add a shelf. 

Attach it to the wall over the viv so that it is directly over the lights. The brackets with adjustable slots are ideal as you can play with the shelf height to get the right temp.

I did this over an aquarium for my male bettas. The shelf was about 10" above a dual bulb T5 strip and everything up there held steady at about 75 degrees in the winter....


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, I did try mixing the culture drier but they still "sweat" and stunk. A small fan probably would have helped. So the cultures are back on a shelf where they can be monitored closely. Good luck with your wine cooler.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys interesting posts, but anyone out use a wine cooler (working) as a almost like incubator to monitor the temps in the summer and winter. Storing FF on viv would not work for me, it's in the living room. I'm wondering if there's enough air in the cooler and if anyone come across any other issues before I buy a cooler. 
Thanks


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure if a wine cooker would bring your temps up in the winter. They mainly just cool not heat when your room is 50


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine is a functioning one and use the temp gages in it to monitor Temps but I disconnected the cooler of it since I think 71 is a little too cool for flies. I like to keep mine mid 70s


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, guys
Maybe I can find one that maintains a set temperture by providing heat and cooling.


----------

